# My 1911 Project



## Rupert (Oct 2, 2009)

The bluing on my 1911 SC was wearing thin, and the front sight has been bothering me for the past four years. I ground the sharp edges down with a dremel, and re-finished the slide with Cerama Coat spray on-bake on spray. It was so easy to use, and it seems to work great, will know with some wear and after I put a lot of rounds down next weekend. I had completely forgot that I'd de-greased it, so I was all sorts of scared when the slide felt really stiff and had a grating sound, hence the excess of lube in the later pictures (waaaay more then needed, but it feels just like it used to now). I masked the rails, the extractor and the faces of the sights.

Before:



























After


----------



## gmaske (Jan 7, 2008)

Looks Good! I'd be interested to see how that stuff holds up. I did a complete pistol in Duracoat and so far I've been very pleased with it.


----------



## Rupert (Oct 2, 2009)

I was looking long and hard at Dura Coat and imagine all sorts of cool color schemes, although I'd have probably just gone flat black with that too, the only thing that stopped me was my lack of an airbrush, and the Wheelers Cerama-Coat had some awesome reviews, so... hopefully I can put a few hundred rounds through it, and beat it up enough to give some kind of sit-rep in the next few weeks as to its durability.


----------

